# The 2011 American Invitational.. Videos and overview



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Yesterday, I attended the 2011 American Invitational like I have for the past three years. This year, I was extremely unhappy with the way it was run. From what I have watched on TV and on the internet of the big shows like Spruce Meadows, WEG, and the World Cup, its completely silent with clapping after the rider has completed their course. However, this was not the case for this show. The announcer ENCOURAGED loud, wild, and distracting screaming; saying the "horses feed off of the energy". I don't believe that. I think, it totally makes the riders lose focus, and could even make the horses tense up and lose focus as well. I was extremely annoyed and I felt bad for the riders who had to experience the unsettling uproars. 

Other than that, the course was pretty tough! Only four riders made it back to the finals: Kent Farrington, Mcclain Ward, "Captain Canada" AKA Ian Millar, and Margie Engle. Kent Farrington won it, Ian Millar second, Mcclain Ward third, and Margie fourth! They all had absolutely AMAZING rides and rode some talented horses! If you were at the invitational, post what you thought about it!

Here are some video's I uploaded- I have yet to upload all of them

Margie Engle and Indigo's finals round:





"Captain Canada" Ian Millar and Star Power's final round (personally my favorite team!) 





Kent Farrington and Uceko's Final and winning round





Mcclain Ward and Rothchild's final round





What do you think?


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

I was there as well. I thought it was great that the announcer had the crowd cheer for each rider as they came in the arena and when they finished their round. I did not hear any crowd cheering during the riders ride. It was quite, except when there was a refusal or a knock down. :?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

kflannery said:


> I was there as well. I thought it was great that the announcer had the crowd cheer for each rider as they came in the arena and when they finished their round. I did not hear any crowd cheering during the riders ride. It was quite, except when there was a refusal or a knock down. :?


It was a good way to get the audience involved, but you can tell that it really bothered some of the horse's. Georgina's horse totally lost focus.. I remember he comforting it before she went, then he crashed through the red and white oxer and broke the pole. I really enjoyed it though!


----------

